

Do more with your mind (for $299) - shayanbahal
http://www.interaxon.ca/muse/

======
david927
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tanttle/emotiv-
insight-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tanttle/emotiv-insight-
optimize-your-brain-fitness-and-per)

